# Offleash fun *no creepy facial expressions included*



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

We went to the offleash park today.. Tess had fun running around at 800 miles an hour and Bishop played fetch the whole time. Tess _actually played with another dog!_ It was a chihuahua x scottish terrier and it loved being chased, and Tess had fun running after him.. catching him every couple seconds, stopping, and catching him again. :wink: These aren't the best pics, I brought my camera out to play with the 'non auto' settings...haha









































































LOL, only saw this one as I was going through them after...


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gorgeous pups!

They look so happy


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!!! :becky:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awwww great pictures! Love the action shots.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We get to see your whole dog! They are both adorable.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Love the second shot with the "radar" ear.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Caty I dont think I've ever seen a full body shot of Tess before - honestly how can people ask you if she is a chihuahua?? Clearly greyhound lol, its all in the shape! She's gorgeous. And great shots too!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are both BEAUTIFUL!!! I think Ill take them both.....yes, please and thank you!!!:thumb: :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha do I not usually post pics of their whole bodies? I never noticed LOL


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pics.... you know I'm a fan of the big dogs, but Tess is so dang cute. An Italian Greyhound might be in my future one day!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, she's gorgeous. I've never noticed before just how long her legs are. I can see how she'd catch a scottie cross every second step or so. 
I need to take the plunge and stop using my camera as an expensive shoot and point as well. Your photo's turned out great, you've obviously got the hang of it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tess looks great!!! Awesome photos...both look so happy :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Tess looks like a little kangaroo in some of those! Beautiful pups and great pics!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are great!
Pups look like they had a blast!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

They are both really good looking dogs.

Though I might steal Tess if I met her IRL.
Just sayin.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

So this is ALL of Tess, she is beautiful! I didn't know what she was <LOL> No mistaking that Greyhound body. Both dogs are Great! I can't wait to get my camera.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tess is such a cute little thing. I adore her.


----------

